# Going away from Dish for awhile..



## TimL (Apr 24, 2002)

As of July 1 or so it looks like I'll be getting rid of Dish (except for Sky Angel) and going with Time Warner Digital Cable for a year..Total Package should be $54.75 a month which includes Digital programming, HBO, A DVR-(2-tuner-apparantely smilar to the 721) and the family and Fox Sports digital packages. I am paying 71.95 for about the same package except I'll be losing distant networks and Supers..the DVR service is $4.95 with a premium movie package..will have HBO free for the year..Just want to get some feedback as to what folks think...this is a purely financial decision. Times are tight right now. I'll still be hanging around the forums btw..

Tim Lones.
Canton, Ohio


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

It comes down to price and selection. If you get the best price and selection from cable that is where you should be. DBS is not the best choice everywhere and neither is cable. It depends on your local cable company's price/performance since DBS is the same everywhere.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

You'll be back.

No matter what cable offers you to get you to switch , eventually the bill will go up and the cost won't justify it. I switched to digital cable for a month last year because TWC said they could offer me All the premium cable channels and all the regular channels for $45.00 a month for a year . 

When I did the first thing I noticed was I didn't get all the premium channels as promised . The second thing was most of the basic channel were not in digital but analog. Then while watching the premium channels I noticed the picture would block up pixelate and freeze more than it ever did with satellite .


All and all I quickly switched back to Dish within a month and I plan to stay from now on. Satellite is more cutting edge and the picture quality is superior to cable. I've never lost sat picture more than a few minutes when the rain is just pouring buckets , but the picture returns quickly. Can't say the same for cable however. A week into my switch to cable I lost my cable due to some problem on their end and it didn't come back for a day and a half. No credit for lost picture.

Try it for now but don't cut your dish for now you might find you don't enjoy cable as much as you think you will after a few weeks.


----------



## TimL (Apr 24, 2002)

Mike,
I dont necessarily expect this to be permanent.Will still have Sky Angel..I plan to leave Dish equipment as is for now..As I said I know I will be losing some in the quality, and some of the channels..But the monthly rate was too good to pass up..


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Sometimes things are not as they seem.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

You can put your dish account on hold for $5.00/ Mo. so you won't have the reconnection fee you might want to do that for a month or two.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

> which includes Digital programming


Let's not forget those 75 or so Analog channels.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi neighbor, 

Tim, is this new in your area? TWC just ran the lines buy my house about 2 months ago. My cable really was bad with Cable One in Green, I have no idea how TWC is, TWC just moved in my area......:shrug: 

I've thought about getting Roadrunner from them.
Hmmm, sounds like this is about the same offer my neighbor got to switch from DirecTV.


----------



## toad57 (Apr 23, 2002)

Is downtime important to you? I've had DBS since 1996 and I've had less total downtime than my in-laws that have had cable for only 6 months.


----------



## TimL (Apr 24, 2002)

John,
The DVR part looks to be fairly new..I got updated info on channels, pricing etc, from their downton Canton office..with no mention of DVR When I first got Sky Angel I had digital when it first came out..There were outages but I just figured it to be new technology bugs..here is more info, including a DVR demo loop on TWC's webpage (see bottom of post)
Toad, what I like about Satellite..there is less downtime, but I'm hoping things have gotten better.. We shall see Plus they have Goodlife, Trio, and ALL the Cleveland Indians TV games..

In saying all this I have no problem with Dish except for not having a few channels I want..And i wouldnt change just for that..I am seeing a chance to save 15-20 dollars a month for a year and (I forgot to mention) a $100 credit. Have to look at my wallet for awhile..

www.twcneo.com


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Tim I don't blame ya, it's only TV and if you can save a few bucks......go for it, give it a try. :righton:

When are you getting it hooked up? Will you stop back and let us know how you like it......I would like to know. 

I just checked it out and I'm curious.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Is it just me or are some of my posts being deleted or not showing up? I posted in this thread last evening and it did not show up. 

Anyways what I had said was that if someone is under DHP I did not think they were allowed to take a seasonal disconnect but would have to return the equipment once they drop below their agreed package they would keep and if they were in the first year of DHP they would get a penalty and would have to keep the minimal package agreed apon. I dont know if Dish has any exceptions to this or not.


----------

